# Slab Table Legs



## Dokkodo (8 May 2019)

Im just putting together a waney edge oak slab table for some clients. The legs are designed to be simple and linear to contrast the table, wide uprights with a rail at the top and another few inches up from the floor. 

I am wondering whether I can get away with making it so simple that the two pairs of legs (approx 700/800 wide each) are just bolted up through the top rails into XL stainless (slab is oak) threaded inserts, with slotted holes to allow for movement of course. I am thinking short M12 bolts, perhaps 3 of them, i have found some that would fit the bill that are M16 external M12 internal. 

The slab is going to be roughly 35/40mm after flattening, there will be maybe 1200 lengthways between the legs so i don't think sag will be an issue... Its more whether the bolted up legs will substantially resist the diagnoal/end-on force of, say, someone tripping/falling into the table.

What yee fellers reckon?


----------



## custard (8 May 2019)

I make plenty of slab top desks and tables, but I _always_ build a proper undercarriage with legs M&T'd into apron rails. 

The hard fact is that clients will _always _drag the tables across the floor. Even if you tell them not to they still will, and then when the bolted on legs fail, then they'll swear blind they lifted the table and carried it.


----------



## Dokkodo (8 May 2019)

Thanks Custard, as I would have thought. I mainly ask because in the reference photos they sent, the tables seemed to be constructed that way, so it made me wonder exactly how ill advised that might be...


----------

